# opinion on which equine related major to enroll..



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Im going to school in less than two weeks for my general courses, after that i plan on doing something equine industry related. I initially was thinking vet tech with a fall back plan of stable management (also always been interested in maybe someday running my own stable), then i seen these other choices i liked.....

equine massage therapy
rehabilitation therapist
stable management
equine science
vet tech/vet assistant specializing in lameness or reproduction

Im not sure what are the majors and minors, but what is your personal opinion on what course to look into? I do love all animals, but i wanted my main focus to be large animal, which i dont think i will find much in just vet tech.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Get a business degree.


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel like it really depends on what kind of work you want to do. Would you rather be traveling from stable to stable working with a variety of horses, or calling one stable your "home" and focusing on that stable there? I personally would probably do Equine Science as my #1 choice because I love science and horses... but I also think that being a vet tech would be very interesting if you'd rather assist more than run the appointment.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

hellothere said:


> I feel like it really depends on what kind of work you want to do. Would you rather be traveling from stable to stable working with a variety of horses, or calling one stable your "home" and focusing on that stable there? I personally would probably do Equine Science as my #1 choice because I love science and horses... but I also think that being a vet tech would be very interesting if you'd rather assist more than run the appointment.


i dont think i would mind moving around stable to stable, like how vets do kind of? they are mainly in one spot but travel to other places to do work as well.. and yeah, i like(d) the vet tech idea but from what ive heard from friends who went for vet tech in hopes of more large animal/equine work they end up mostly working with small animals, not so much equine involvement and wished they would have done something more along those lines, i dont want to be in that boat lol if i would do vet tech i would deffinately want to try and specialize towards something

they are all just so interesting i cant decide!


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

Not to sound lame, but follow your heart on this one. Pray about it, think about it, reflect about it... and instead of trying to pick the one that sounds the best, pick the one that you honestly just feel like you want to do. You'll get that feeling like, yes, I really do want to do _________.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

From what my vet told me, the problem with vet techs working with horses is that usually means you tie up both the vet and the tech together on farm calls, I.e. not an effecient use of time/$$s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

Good point there paintmares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you really thought this over? What is job placement like in your area? Average salary? Vet tech programs are churning people out and then what? There are too many people graduating for the job market. Then you have high tuition costs for what is ultimately a low paying job without a chance of advancement. And you want to do equine work on top of that? You and everyone else. 

And equine science degree sounds like majoring in unemployment. You would be better served getting a general business degree and learning some management skills that could apply to any walk of life, including the equine industry if you so choose.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have worked as a vet tech in an equine practice. Its interesting and rewarding; however, the majority of my time was spent catching/holding horses, retrieving and preparing injections and a TON of time was spent on medical records/billing. There is a lack of techs for vets in the country due to the high turn over rate/burn out, so its a pretty sure shot for finding a job. There is also a movement to give techs more responsibility particularly in rural/food animal practices where there is a high demand for skilled persons but few vet students to fulfill it. There is talk of teaching/allowing techs to preform pregnancy checks etc. If you are interested in the tech side of things with a focus on equine. I would say look at different programs because you could easily end up in large speciality practice such as those often associated with universities. You may not make money hand over fist but with horses unless you are a vet, you are not going to make money hand over fist. 

Equine management is a nice major; however, unless you want to own a barn its not worth it in my opinion. Owning a barn is great; however, there is a LOT of work. I have met some folks who think they will own a barn and never clean a stall. Not true at all, you own a barn make sure you plan on cleaning at least one stall everyday with out vacation. Owning a barn is farming and farming is hard work. Its rewarding but its not a lifestyle for everyone.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> Im going to school in less than two weeks for my general courses, after that i plan on doing something equine industry related. I initially was thinking vet tech with a fall back plan of stable management (also always been interested in maybe someday running my own stable), then i seen these other choices i liked.....
> 
> equine massage therapy
> rehabilitation therapist
> ...


Have you considered going all the way through and becoming a large-animal vet? There's a really good article in the January 2013 (current) issue of _Western Horseman_ (not online, hit a magazine rack) on the growing shortage of large-animal practitioners, including information on the Veterinary Medical Loan Repayment Program.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I did the equine science. Personally? I think they're all a waste of time. It's like operating a hoe or a dozer. You won't get hired by a piece of paper, but by the experiance you have.
If you're going the horse avenue, go work at a well known barn or trainer. I learned WAY more, and got all my training people from that experiance without ever mentioning my Major. 

I would go to school, but get something like a bachelor of science or go the whole nine yards to become a large animal vet,or something else that interests you because trust me, the horse industry is NOT kind to anyone who isn't a millionaire and just starting out.


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I did the equine science. Personally? I think they're all a waste of time. It's like operating a hoe or a dozer. You won't get hired by a piece of paper, but by the experiance you have.
> If you're going the horse avenue, go work at a well known barn or trainer. I learned WAY more, and got all my training people from that experiance without ever mentioning my Major.
> 
> I would go to school, but get something like a bachelor of science or go the whole nine yards to become a large animal vet,or something else that interests you because trust me, the horse industry is NOT kind to anyone who isn't a millionaire and just starting out.


what all do you mean by not kind to people just starting out or who arent milionaires? i do know alot of people in the horse industry can be uptight and down right aweful sometimes..


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Get a degree in something that makes you employable outside of the horse industry. 


"Horse college" is generally not well looked upon by people in the horse industry, to start. I would suggest going to a university and getting a degree in business (even Ag Business).


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> what all do you mean by not kind to people just starting out or who arent milionaires? i do know alot of people in the horse industry can be uptight and down right aweful sometimes..


I was talking financial. I wouldn't plan on making a career out of any of those choices, aside from large animal vet. 
There's a hundred thousand trainers and barn managers out there and unless you have ALOT of capitol to back you up, you'll probably be looking for part time work. 
I thought I had it made in the shade! Then... Well, I think I'm heading back to school. Doing something non horsey. LOL

You will meet a lot of awful/bad people, but you'll meet a lot of great people, too. I just ignore all the bad ones as best as I can.
Not to sound like a downer... But I did the same thing and I wish I had done it differently. Like taking my bachelor of science (which is a great pre-med course, by the way!) so I had something to fall back on when I was struggling with bills, etc. 
I LOVE my horses, but there is no way that they pay for themselves. My real job pays for my horsey hobby. LOL


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I was talking financial. I wouldn't plan on making a career out of any of those choices, aside from large animal vet.
> There's a hundred thousand trainers and barn managers out there and unless you have ALOT of capitol to back you up, you'll probably be looking for part time work.
> I thought I had it made in the shade! Then... Well, I think I'm heading back to school. Doing something non horsey. LOL
> 
> ...


 
would you say the same for like rehabilitation therapist or like massage therapy? or something along the lines of reproduction? jc


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Do what you want- But be prepared to work your booty off =)

The professional horse world is a hard mistress! Experience is the key!
Flipping horses on your own can be taxing-

I personally would get a business degree- It will apply to every job you come a crossed. Really isnt that bad of a degree to go through either- you'll learn very important life skills! Minor in management or in vice versa And you'll be set for life!

Hope You have a fruitful horse career =)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> would you say the same for like rehabilitation therapist or like massage therapy? or something along the lines of reproduction? jc




Definitely for the first two. I know a few Massage Therapist who have never had a client since they've gotten certified.
Reproduction is reputation. You can be good, but it'll take awhile. And if you factor in where the horse market is right now and the amount of stallions being gelded and big farms dispersing... I don't see it being a particularly resourceful practice - most of the horses being examined nowadays for reproductive exams I would imagine are being done by large animal vets in local clinics. 

Now, don't let me completely discourage you. If that's what you want, you give 'er hell. Just be prepared to be broke for quite a while. LOL


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah, hmm. lots of good opinions to think about. 

I havent gone to school yet because i wanted to make sure its something i really enjoy doing, i didnt want to get into school and flip flop around like all of my other classmates did right after highschool. 

i would love to work with horses is the main deal, anything after that just adds interest i think. 

i also would be willing to relocate to somewhere the job is more needed as well, if that makes a difference.. 

any thoughts on those two things?? or other suggestions lol


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

AlottaBitCountry said:


> i also would be willing to relocate to somewhere the job is more needed as well, if that makes a difference..


That goes straight back to what I posted about earlier — if you're coming out of vet school and you're willing to go someplace where a large-animal vet is needed, you'll get your college loans paid off by the government within a few years.

It wouldn't be all equine — probably a lot of beef cattle and other livestock — but you'd still see a lot of horses and you'd be doing a great service for people around you.

And your profile says you're in Burwell, Neb. ... your county is one which the VMLFP website lists as having a severe shortage of large-animal practitioners at this time: http://www.nifa.usda.gov/nea/animals/in_focus/vmlrp/vmlrp_shortage_situation_nebraska.html


----------



## AlottaBitCountry (Aug 11, 2012)

2muchcoffeeman said:


> That goes straight back to what I posted about earlier — if you're coming out of vet school and you're willing to go someplace where a large-animal vet is needed, you'll get your college loans paid off by the government within a few years.
> 
> It wouldn't be all equine — probably a lot of beef cattle and other livestock — but you'd still see a lot of horses and you'd be doing a great service for people around you.
> 
> And your profile says you're in Burwell, Neb. ... your county is one which the VMLFP website lists as having a severe shortage of large-animal practitioners at this time: Designated Nebraska VMLRP Shortage Situations


wow, thanks for looking that up that was nice of you! yeah, i wouldnt mind working with cattle and livestock either i just want to stick to ranchy animals, not so much cats and dogs.


----------



## krikitlove45 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not sure about the others, I'm actually interested to see what other responses you get, but as far as Equine Rehab goes, you have to be totally devoted and not mind long work days. I interened at the Kentucky Equine Sports Medicine and Rehab Center (KESMARC) for one week over the summer. As an intern, my friends and I put in around 75 hours for the week and one day was a half day. The other girls who were there for three months or more put in closer to 90. They were long, mostly miserable, days but totally worth it if you love what you're doing. I had a blast at Kesmarc and if it's something you're interested in I would def. recomend getting on as an intern at either the center in Kentucky or Florida. I learned a ton!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of horse work is hard slog for not a lot of money.
I think you really need to research demand and think about what you feel suits you best. Be prepared to move away from your own area
I would definitely suggest you do a Business Studies course as a back up


----------

